
Using Git hooks to version-control Excel VBA Code - bjoerns
https://www.xltrail.com/blog/auto-export-vba-commit-hook
======
WorldMaker
This is somewhat similar to things that I've done to source control Word DOCX
files and similar archives with a tool I wrote called musdex [1].

It's built to be a much more generic approach to handling the top level
webhook operations, so you could even potentially write an oletools-based
plugin (Handler) for it and share the musdex infrastructure. (Built-in Handler
is for ZIP files, which works for the more recent Office/OpenOffice formats. I
wrote a custom Handler for Inform 7 files, and I started but never finished a
Handler for deconstructing/reconstructing SQLite DBs for version control.)

[1]
[https://github.com/WorldMaker/musdex](https://github.com/WorldMaker/musdex)

------
bgdkbtv
Awesome to see someone using GitLab in the wild! Is it the free version or
self hosted?

~~~
bjoerns
It's the hosted version (free plan). But we also have customers who use the
(free) self hosted version and we and them love it. Do you use GitLab
yourself?

------
Herald_MJ
Not relevant to article content, but: please don't use Javascript to hijack my
scrolling like this page does.

~~~
golergka
This page works fine with Javascript turned off. Highly recommend turning it
off in your browser by default and then turning it back on only for pages that
need it - my web experience became much better without JS.

